# looking at jetters



## Lucero (Jan 21, 2015)

We are looking to add a small jetter to our arsenal. The only experience I have with jetting was with a tow behind unit from US Jetting while I was with the school district. Maybe it was the guys running it, but it seemed ineffective and very messy. How do the smaller jetters perform? I am looking at one that does 3gpm at 2400psi. Is this suitable for residential lines? Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like a decent jetter for secondary lines, if you truly get those specs (just because it says 2400 psi and 3 gpms that's probably not actually what you're gunna get from regular preformance) slightly less would do fine as well for senondaries. but if you want to do mains with roots you're gunna struggle. What is your budget? Are there alot of basements down there?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my time with that one. I'd get at least 5 gpm at the very minimum if you want a small jetter.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Just invested in this one. Same specks as the Ridgid KJ-3000.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I mostly use a 1/4" hose on my Mongoose trailer jetter. The gpm I'm not sure of with the small hose but 2500 psi is often enough. However, 3500, 4000 psi is a great tool when you need it. If nothing else the extra power saves a lot of physical work going through difficult areas.

Even better is the ability to drop the small hose and do bigger jobs. Our heavy consistent rain this fall has my jetter busy servicing larger storm drain pipes. None of which could be done with a cart jetter. We've switched to $475 hr / 2 hr minimum for commercial storm drain cleaning and the calls keep coming in.

Three calls already this week with 1 more scheduled for today. Buy the big jetter.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

This works great for me. I have done 3" to 8" without a problem. It is 8PM and 3800PSI. With the Worthog and ENZ Flusher all has gone well.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Roto-Rooter said:


> This works great for me. I have done 3" to 8" without a problem. It is 8PM and 3800PSI. With the Worthog and ENZ Flusher all has gone well.


No question, go big. The power is much appreciated when you need it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

A big jet is more versatile for sure. I had to use my 1/8" hose on a 2" kitchen line that I spent hours trying to clear with a cable. Today I was back to jetting 10". It's great to have options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I use my brutes in 2" all the time mostly PVC kitchen drains. I don't turn the unit down a bit hit them at full 4000psi whatever gpm makes it thru that 1/8 hose. If you know what you are doing we can catch the mess in buckets and the homeowner says "omg that was in my pipe!?!?"


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I use my brutes in 2" all the time mostly PVC kitchen drains. I don't turn the unit down a bit hit them at full 4000psi whatever gpm makes it thru that 1/8 hose. If you know what you are doing we can catch the mess in buckets and the homeowner says "omg that was in my pipe!?!?"



I dial mine down to about 2500 psi with the 1/8" hose. Any higher and I'm worried I might blow a pressure disc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I use my brutes in 2" all the time mostly PVC kitchen drains. I don't turn the unit down a bit hit them at full 4000psi whatever gpm makes it thru that 1/8 hose. If you know what you are doing we can catch the mess in buckets and the homeowner says "omg that was in my pipe!?!?"


Insanely bad for your jetter.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Insanely bad for your jetter.


How so? Doesn't the extra water just go back to the tank


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

it makes all your unloader act like a relief valve. Maybe I'm not the right person to ask....maybe JNW guys would be better for this one as it is their jetter.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My unloader is a bit different. It's more like a gate valve that sends water back to the tank the more I open or close it. It's not spring loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

